# albino plecoes time?



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

My albino's have layed a pile of eggs in the cave, how long is the justation time with these guys? :bigsmile:


----------



## Karen (Apr 22, 2010)

They will hatch in 5-7 days, and then the dad will continue to watch over them for a couple few weeks be fore they venture out of the cave.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

hahhahahaha............3 for 3 huh?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Ya Cathy I got a triple wammy!!!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*They hatched*

Well the eggs all hatched and after about 5 days in the cave with dad about 3 dozen baby albino's have emerged into the tank which is a 27 gallon and they are hanging on the glass everywhere , is there enough glass slim for them to eat, I also give the adults wafers and bottom feeder pellets. I some times put zuchini or yam in for a treat. Will the babies get enough to eat? they are about 1/2" long. Cheers Laurie


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Congrats! I can only imagine how sweet is that!


----------

